# Glock Conversions



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I bought a 34 on a whim. I will get the 22 conversion some day. I have a 40 I like so I don't need that. Can a G34 be converted to shoot 45 ACP?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't believe it can.

The frame width of the 45 Auto and 10mm Glocks is wider than the 40 and 9mm Glocks. There is also some variation in the rails on the frame, only certain combinations are interchangeable.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> I don't believe it can.
> 
> The frame width of the 45 Auto and 10mm Glocks is wider than the 40 and 9mm Glocks. There is also some variation in the rails on the frame, only certain combinations are interchangeable.


Well, it's not just that. The 45 is longer than 9mm, and the opening in the 9mm slide won't accept the wider 45 cal barrel. General rule, you can go down in caliber with conversions but not up.


----------

